# Strange..no birds



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

for 2 days now we have not had a bird in the garden. 

Normally we have pigeons, ringed doves, sparrows, blackbirds, tits etc as a permanent fixture.

Where have they all gone, and why?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

The end of the world is nigh . . . or there's a Tsunami on the way!

Take your pick? :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Dave


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Plenty in my garden.A neighbour close by might have a better dinner table than you. 8O :lol: 

steve


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

They've heard that the RSPB Garden Birds survey is on for next weekend. They all go into hiding whilst you sit outside in the cold for an hour with your notebook and binocs!!

JohnW


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

They're all in my garden cr***ing on the motorhome and car!! Thats the thanks I get for feeding them. :x


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Chigman said:


> Plenty in my garden.A neighbour close by might have a better dinner table than you. 8O :lol:
> 
> steve


All the feeders are full and they are normally satisfied with the service..as far as I can tell that is :lol: :lol:


----------



## oxford-wanderer (May 20, 2008)

They must have gone up to Berry Hill for the posh food then. :lol: 


Paul


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Well as I walked through the woods this morning I thought there was an increase in bird life so perhaps with the milder weather many of them have returned to their summer haunts? They be back tomorrow.

peedee


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

oxford-wanderer said:


> They must have gone up to Berry Hill for the posh food then. :lol:
> 
> Paul


Nah, they will know they are better off wi us woodhus' folk 8)

I wonder if there is a new kid on the block 8O 8O

A near neighbour took these late last year

maybe he's back


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Wizzo said:


> They've heard that the RSPB Garden Birds survey is on for next weekend. They all go into hiding whilst you sit outside in the cold for an hour with your notebook and binocs!!JohnW


Funny that John, whenever my wife gets her camera out if we have a new/unusual feathered friend arrive, they always disappear pretty damn quick :lol:

Only yesterday did I mentioned to my wife how many birds there were in our garden, all chirping/singing almost like it is spring - which it certainly isn't here.

Not sure where your birds have gone StAubyns but I'm sure they will return soon enough when hungry.

MHS…Rob


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

StAubyns said:


> oxford-wanderer said:
> 
> 
> > They must have gone up to Berry Hill for the posh food then. :lol:
> ...


They are great shots Geoff.I have seen that happen in the wild a few times,but not when I`ve had a camera in my hand. :evil: 
You could be right though on your theory. 

steve


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Motorhomersimpson said:


> [
> Only yesterday did I mentioned to my wife how many birds there were in our garden, all chirping/singing almost like it is spring - which it certainly isn't here.


We had the same thing this afternoon. Temperature up to 8 deg C and our resident robin doing a fine mating call. As he has been going out with a regular partner since Christmas I wondered if he is trying his luck for a menage a trois.

We notice that the birds all turn up for their breakfast at 8.30 am which is when we sit down by the window for our breakfast. I can be in the kitchen, making porridge etc for 20 minutes beforehand and there are no birds outside. We sit down and they all turn up. How odd is that ?!

G


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> [
> Only yesterday did We notice that the birds all turn up for their breakfast at 8.30 am which is when we sit down by the window for our breakfast. I can be in the kitchen, making porridge etc for 20 minutes beforehand and there are no birds outside. We sit down and they all turn up. How odd is that ?!
> 
> G


Yes we've noticed that a few sparrows and blue tits come along about the same time each morning but not in recent days when it was very cold.

With the amount of bird feeding stuff in our local garden centres they can't be short of food and we put warm water in the birdbath when it's frozen 

We had a sparrowhawk perched on our fence a couple of weeks ago and this afternoon there was a flock of about fifty starling sized birds in trees across the road until a magpie turned up  
I think they had tufts on their heads so according to my bird book could have been waxwings.

Steve


----------

